
The Pavlovian Response To Seeing Birthday Announcements On Facebook - there
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20110826/01140715696/pavlovian-response-to-seeing-birthday-announcements-facebook.shtml
======
AdamTReineke
I set my birthday to April 1, 1911 on March 31st, making April Fools Day my
100th birthday. However, when Facebook hid my age and just said "Today is your
birthday" I was disappointed and changed it back.

